# babies!



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I had no idea my dwarf seahorses were in the family way, but a close inspection today resulted in the sighting of several babies of various sizes. I don't know how old they are but one of the males is holding again, so who knows!
I'll have to post some pictures soon.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

So cool! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Cool beans!! What are their first feeds? BBS?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I've poured a couple of bags of copepods into the tank over the last few days, and they seem to be eating those. Of course they're too small for the most part to see, but I've seen them making the eating gestures, so I'm pretty sure that's what it is. I'm trying to alternate the pods (when I can find them) with bbs - don't know if the nutritional value is of any significant difference but at least I can say they have a varied diet 
But they're kind of cool - they like hitching on to the adults who don't seem to mind too much - definitely v. cute!


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Wow that's awesome man! PICHARz OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN! LOLz jk.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Congratulations! That is super cool. Don't forget to take a FTS as well, I think your tank is so awesome for a smaller tank; I'm sure a good FTS will make your tank look way bigger than it really is. Just use a high resolution camera so we can see everything


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

That is fantastic and exciting, would love to see some pics


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Awesome! I just bought 2 Kudas for my wife and she is hoping to see them have babies. It will be interesting to see if they will survive. Will you be selling them when they are older?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Cool - it would be nice to have some captive bred H. kudas! With mine - even when they get older they're tiny (H. zosterae reach max 2"), so I can fit tons of them in my 10g tall. I'm already selling a few, but they're a lot of work to care for as they only eat live pods and freshly hatched baby brine shrimp (not the adult brine shrimp you can sometimes buy at the LFS), so would want to be sure that someone was really willing to care for them.
An another note - i have them in with a mated pair of pearly jawfish and a cleaner shrimp, as well as a few other inverts. I can't decide if the shrimp is trying to catch them for food or just to harass them (thank goodness no one seems to have become prey, yet - obviously this guy will be removed!) - but the jawfish are totally enamored with the zots, which actually defend them from the cleaner shrimp - I've seen the shrimp try to grab one, and the jawfish really gave it a run for its money. The seahorses can be half in the jawfish tunnel, and they just the jawfish just stare at them with their big eyes. Go figure!


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

teemee said:


> Cool - it would be nice to have some captive bred H. kudas! With mine - even when they get older they're tiny (H. zosterae reach max 2"), so I can fit tons of them in my 10g tall. I'm already selling a few, but they're a lot of work to care for as they only eat live pods and freshly hatched baby brine shrimp (not the adult brine shrimp you can sometimes buy at the LFS), so would want to be sure that someone was really willing to care for them.
> An another note - i have them in with a mated pair of pearly jawfish and a cleaner shrimp, as well as a few other inverts. I can't decide if the shrimp is trying to catch them for food or just to harass them (thank goodness no one seems to have become prey, yet - obviously this guy will be removed!) - but the jawfish are totally enamored with the zots, which actually defend them from the cleaner shrimp - I've seen the shrimp try to grab one, and the jawfish really gave it a run for its money. The seahorses can be half in the jawfish tunnel, and they just the jawfish just stare at them with their big eyes. Go figure!


I forgot about the live food requirement. I've got 2 salt tanks to deal with so adding live feeding requirements wouldn't be my cup of tea. I would love to see pictures either way. Mine is here http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/album.php?albumid=114 (not much yet)


----------

